# Oak Orchard



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Planning on going to Oak orchard in November, never been there before. I was just wondering what fly selection I should have on hand. I'm thinking stonefly and egg patterns. I like traveling light on my fishing trips and don't like carry a lot of things I know I will never use on a day on the water. Thanks.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I knew I had seen a thread a while back about another member going up there. I found this one when I searched:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/new-york-trip.267947/#post-1912122

Might PM the poster of that thread for some info. I completely understand packing light, I just can't do it, personally. If it's something I think I might need/want, it goes with me. Which results in me carrying too much, every time.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Bring a bunch of eggs and a few nymphs. Of you make a good drift you will hook fish. I change colors when things slow down. There is heavy pressure so I'll bring odd colors like blue. Don't forget beads, the crush fish.
I don't care to fish there much anymore but mid to late November is lots of fun. Of it's not terribly crowded try moving around and fishing the small pockets throughout the stream. If it's normal crowds, ehh, I leave lol.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm starting to be a big fan of the beads. Started using them a couple years ago and been using them as dropper on bugger or stone fly and have done good with them. I know the river can get crowded but I always wanted to go so I said what the hey.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

How'd you do? Already go? I have a group of buddies there this week, and I went for a week in late October. Would really like to get up there in November for more chrome and browns...not into the salmon much.


----------

